# Mountain Dewâ„¢ Apple Dumplings



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Mountain Dew Apple Dumplings recipe

2 large Granny Smith apples, peeled and cored 
2 (10 ounce) cans refrigerated crescent roll dough 
1 cup butter 
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 (12 fluid ounce) can or bottle Mountain Dew

Heat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9 x 13-inch baking dish.

Cut each apple into 8 wedges and set aside.

Separate the crescent roll dough into triangles. Roll each apple wedge in crescent roll dough starting at the smallest end. Pinch to seal and place in the baking dish.

Melt butter in a small saucepan and stir in the sugar and cinnamon. Pour over the apple dumplings. Pour Mountain Dewâ„¢ over the dumplings.

Bake for 35 to 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown. 


Enjoy 
Adam


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Intriguing... :yum:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok can you skip the mountain dew? because my mom doesn't buy it and i dislike the stuff, but it does sound tasty! :drool:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yummmmmmmm!! :drool: :yum: That sounds really good!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

:yum: :drool: that sounds good!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I am going to have to stop at the store tonight. I know what I am having for dessert.  :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I did stop at the store and I got all the stuff that I needed. BOY are they WONDERFUL. Stacie, all you really need is a single can of Mt Dew. I do not like it either to drink, but you would never know it was in there. My kids were like "what, you have got to be _kidding_ oops, no punt intended.", but when they tasted them they LOVED them. I brought some here to work for lunch.
I know what I am going to make as a dessert to take to places. They are easy and *GREAT*.

Adam that you so much for sharing.  :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds interesting hmmmmm....... I'm not a MD fan, I have a bottle in the fridge though for a science project, I'm going to make it glow in the dark


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sarah, that is cool. can I suggest that if you ca, save some and make these. They are YUMMY


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, If you are going to try the mountain dew, baking soda and peroxide to make a glow stick. I'm sorry to tell you it doesn't work, but on the up side you can use it to make some tasted apple dumplings. Shelly
http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=17825


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it doesn't work tried it tonight. My bro saw the vid on youtube and it worked for that guy, idk if we just didn't have the chemistry right or something :? They who did it on youtube made it look really awsome.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Oct 10, 2007)

I've made these four times now and they just keep getting better. :clap: 
You can make tthem with fresh peach slices too!

Hey Adam, that's a real nice goat in your avatar!


----------

